# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Бесплатный анти спам фильтр для Outlook-а и Outlook Express-a

## SDA

http://www.spamfighter.com/Lang_RU/Product_Info.asp

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Впечатляет. Вернусь из коммандировки - попробую. Честно говоря, давно ищу такой продукт, аналог бесплатного Спамихилятора.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Если закрыты порты 2409 UDP и 2409 TCP, то не работает и не настраивается. Короче, разочаровался.

----------


## DVi

> Если закрыты порты 2409 UDP и 2409 TCP, то не работает и не настраивается. Короче, разочаровался.


Стало быть, это работает на DCC. Все понятно.

----------

